# Sound on the pop up ads...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Fuck me... now there is sound on them ... Fuck off Â


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Agreed.

On this whole marketing shite, have any other people started receiving a shit load of IP pop-ups (think thats what they are called). The ones that look like an urgent network message & yet its some tosser trying to increase the size of my nob, sell me some useless shite, send a Â£20 text message to some fucking moose called Desire who allegedly wants to fuck me or encourage me to become a telephone canvasser & earn Â£25 for just making a 1 minute phone call     

That turned into a bit of i rant me thinks ;D


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

> have any other people started receiving a shit load of IP pop-ups (think thats what they are called). The ones that look like an urgent network message & yet its some tosser trying to increase the size of my nob, sell me some useless shite, send a Â£20 text message to some fucking moose called Desire who allegedly wants to fuck me or encourage me to become a telephone canvasser & earn Â£25 for just making a 1 minute phone call     >


Yep, mine are from Janita :- "Am looking for nice boy in UK, my website is ........."

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I get that one every twenty minutes !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

(sigh). I've said it before. I'll say it again. www.mozilla.org.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

They are annoying. I'm just getting BT ones though (thankfully)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Phil:

I've tried a handful of the alleged blocking software programmes, but none of them seem to rid the network message style pop-ups or even most of the regular pop-ups. Only thing they seem to do is clean out some of the crap the pop-ups leave behind.

Not sure if i've tried Mozilla though, so i'll give it a bash on my home machine.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Phil:
> 
> I've tried a handful of the alleged blocking software programmes, but none of them seem to rid the network message style pop-ups or even most of the regular pop-ups. Only thing they seem to do is clean out some of the crap the pop-ups leave behind.
> 
> Not sure if i've tried Mozilla though, so i'll give it a bash on my home machine.


Have you tried:
http://www.stopzilla.com/site/download_ ... 41-31&dre=

good luck.
Mayur


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Have you tried:
> http://www.stopzilla.com/site/download_ ... 41-31&dre=
> 
> good luck.
> Mayur


Er no, because
- it costs money
- the website sent me 2 third party cookies which is a bit rich from something claiming to stop unwanted material.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

A couple of things I should say about mozilla. First of all you have to set it up to stop popups. Not difficult, but it enables them by default.
Second, there are a couple of ad blocking plugins too.

http://bannerblind.mozdev.org & http://adblock.mozdev.org/

The first one will block all images of a certain resolution, defaulting to typical banner sizes.
The second allows you to block all files matching a pattern, so you can block all images from a directory on a site without blocking the whole site.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Er no, because
> - it costs money
> - the website sent me 2 third party cookies which is a bit rich from something claiming to stop unwanted material.


Sorry m8... I was passed the URL by a friend who said it worked. FYI, I use Macs and therefore did not try it before I posted the link. Apologies.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Sorry m8... I was passed the URL by a friend who said it worked. FYI, I use Macs and therefore did not try it before I posted the link. Apologies.


No problem. I turned off auto-accept on cookies recently out of curiosity. It's amazing the crap that gets sent.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Do you get the fishing line popup on here?
Frigging thing makes me jump every 20minutes with that loud splashing sound. ( I am obviously of a nervous disposition)


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Do you get the fishing line popup on here?


yes - that was what was pissing me off


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

For the message box popups. You need to stop the messenger service in your services list in win2K/XP. this is NOT the msn messenger service or anything  Its just the service which uses the "net send" thingy you can do on the command prompt which can generate those nasty message boxes. Look on the microsoft site for more info on this service.

Ofcourse, if you actually use that service for something useful (e.g. server alerts and so on) you are fuxx0red 

What also helps is a good firewall. I use at-guard. Blocks ads, can block pop-ups. And has a good learning mode and you can block individual apps, ports, IPs etc etc.

Joris


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

fishing line?


----------

